# Anyone use the Fish4Dogs salmon mousse?



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Ordered some of this just for a treat for the boys since they love fish and noticed something. The web site says



> Ingredients
> 99% Salmon and 1% Seaweed Extract
> 
> Nutritional Analysis
> ...


But the actual pouch itself says



> Ingredients: Fish and fish derivatives.
> 
> Nutritional analysis: Protein 14%, oil 10%, fibre 0.5% ash, 2% moisture 70%.


Really not impressed by this as I wont feed the boys anything with derivatives in, and checked the ingredients to be sure it didn't contain any.

I'll be contacting fish4dogs, but just wondered if I was the only one annoyed about it? I think it's very out of order to not mention the fact it has derivatives in. Very misleading.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

I bought some a few weeks back but havent fed to Tilly yet. I didnt read the actual packaging, just read what was on the website. Thats not good at all and im glad youve pointed it out, not sure about letting Tilly have a taste, think i may give it a miss as its got rubbish in it, not risking her tum again!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubyrubes said:


> I bought some a few weeks back but havent fed to Tilly yet. I didnt read the actual packaging, just read what was on the website. Thats not good at all and im glad youve pointed it out, not sure about letting Tilly have a taste, think i may give it a miss as its got rubbish in it, not risking her tum again!!


Can you read the pouch for me and see what it says?

I'm actually a little shocked by this because fish4dogs is usually really good stuff. Have emailed them anyway so will post if they reply.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Yep, the pouch says exactly the same as you quoted! Thats very misleading yes as if id have known i wouldnt have bought them either, i bought a pack of 6 which cant see me using now 

Let me know what fish4dogs come back with!

Elaine x


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i have about 35 boxes of the stuff!!! was on offer at 90p a BOX


so i use it as a kong filler or a meal topper and as the pup is growing the great to add to his meals

also helps keep his coat glossy


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I suppose fish derivatives arent as bad as meat derivatives  or are they :confused1:

Im not keen on giving anything with derivatives in either, i have given all ours this and its gone straight through them so have only used it the one meal and wasnt impressed but i do love the other foods and treats they do


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> I suppose fish derivatives arent as bad as meat derivatives  or are they :confused1:
> 
> Im not keen on giving anything with derivatives in either, i have given all ours this and its gone straight through them so have only used it the one meal and wasnt impressed but i do love the other foods and treats they do


It's not so much about the derivatives (although I wont feed them to my dogs) it's the fact they're not mentioned on the site at all, which I find misleading. If it's go em in, say so, then we can buy or not buy, but to not mention it, and let people buy thinking it's derivative free isn't right IMO.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lyceum I agree, its misleading and not offering the consumer the right of choice


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

well what do you class as dirivites

and what do you class as whole salmon


to me the whole salmon is edible, if i put it down infront of bear i'd expect bones and all to be gone inc the head.......

so what wrong with including these in the salmon mousse??


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> well what do you class as dirivites
> 
> and what do you class as whole salmon
> 
> ...


Whole salmon to my mind would be the fillet, derivatives would be the eyes , brain, etc.

Yes, I'm aware the dog would eat the lot of you gave him a fresh salmon.

But a food that states 99% fish and fish derivatives could actually be 90% fish eye and 9% actual salmon. Of course it would be the other way around. And who would choose to give their dog a bowl of fish eyes?

As I said earlier, it's not about that, it's the fact the site clearly leaves out the derivatives part, a lot of owners don't like to feed derivatives, some don't mind, each to their own. What I'm saying is, it should be put there for the buyer to decide to buy or not.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i totally understand were u are coming from heard back from them yet?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> i totally understand were u are coming from heard back from them yet?


Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i emailed them this morning as well to see if i could freeze the salmon mousse and also awaiting

since Ali left i find getting a replay can take days not hours


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got this reply now.



> Hi
> 
> Further to your enquiry I can confirm that our Salmon Mousse contains only 99% salmon and 1% seaweed extract. The rules governing ingredients lists require us to declare by groupings and, in this case that group is 'fish and fish derivitives'. I can confirm that there are no fish derivitives in our Salmon Mousse.
> 
> ...


Still not sure TBH, if it were the case that they had to list by grouping, why does their dry food not state fish and fish derivatives? Why doesn't nature diet or other wet foods?

I'm leaning towards giving them the benifit of the doubt since they seem a genuine company, but I'm a little cynical lol.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

How's everyone getting on with their bulk Salmon Mousse orders? I was just a bit concered about the derivatives too so I didn't order. Perhaps I missed a good deal....


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not really understanding their reply, it implies that because of the 1% seaweed and not 100% salmon they have to class it as derivatives - but seaweed isnt a fish derivative - is it?
Confused

Makes the whole "grouping" thing a bit of a shambles if they are listing derivatives when there are none - I dont get it :confused1:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm not really understanding their reply, it implies that because of the 1% seaweed and not 100% salmon they have to class it as derivatives - but seaweed isnt a fish derivative - is it?
> Confused
> 
> Makes the whole "grouping" thing a bit of a shambles if they are listing derivatives when there are none - I dont get it :confused1:


Exactly. And if they have to use grouping with the mousse, why not with dry food? And why don't other companies do the same?

I did reply with the above questions but as yet, no reply.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bit like my reply from ND saying that some packs will get damaged/spoil which involves the seal being insufficient and no mention of rectifying it:confused1:
Blinking shame that it involves jolly decent products :frown:


----------



## dominicebs (Nov 25, 2009)

I work for Fish4Dogs so may I answer this. Firstly I can confirm that the only ingredients in our Salmon Mousse are 99% salmon and 1% seaweed extract.

The rules relating to ingredients declarations allow you either to use categories  in this case the category being called Fish and Fish Derivatives or by naming ingredients.

In this case we used the category heading rather than putting Salmon. I have no idea why that was done and agree that this was wrong as it does imply that there are things other than Salmon in there  I can assure you there are not other bits it is just Salmon. This is a case more of error than dishonesty

We are changing all of our packaging next year to comply with the new rules - at that point we will correct this.


----------



## popsy (Mar 29, 2009)

It really drives me nuts when companies don't spell out exactly what is in the food. Grrrr! It's just a way of using up whatever's left over at the abbatoir that week isn't it? It also makes it really hard to work out what's in the food if you have a sensitive dog like mine - he doesn't agree with Beef (or is it the other way around..?!) and so I have no idea whether most foods do or dont have beef in. I think with fish you've got to be quite careful as it's very high in iodine and mercury so probably not a good idea to feed this as the only food..


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

dominicebs said:


> I work for Fish4Dogs so may I answer this. Firstly I can confirm that the only ingredients in our Salmon Mousse are 99% salmon and 1% seaweed extract.
> 
> The rules relating to ingredients declarations allow you either to use categories  in this case the category being called Fish and Fish Derivatives or by naming ingredients.
> 
> ...


what parts of the salmon are used can i ask, bears just enjoyed his mousse in his kong frozen and topped with peanut butter one happy puppy


----------



## dominicebs (Nov 25, 2009)

The human food chain takes about 50% of the fish, the fillets, the rest is what we take for the mousse. Nutritionally these parts are perfectly acceptable, indeed the skin contains the highest concentration of the Omega 3 oils.


----------



## Tangles (Aug 24, 2010)

popsy said:


> with fish you've got to be quite careful as it's very high in iodine and mercury so probably not a good idea to feed this as the only food..


_It does state quite clearly on the packet that this is a supplementary food.
My Dogs & Cats have some most Days & love it, they are fed raw & the mousse doesn't upset their tums at all.
It's fabulous for fussy eaters too._


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Mine love it I plonk a bit on top of their dry all gone yum.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We went to Stafford show on saturday and fish4dogs sponsored the show. Every class winner was given a box of salmon mouse pouches and every dog was given a box too. You had to take your ring number to a table they stamped it and you got a box of food. I got 3 boxes, gave 1 to my friend as her dog has alergies and can only eat fish.

I kept the others for Willow but he doesn't like it so I'm giving the rest to my friend too.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I got mine last week with the offer of 45pouches free....mine love this as a topper on their complete.
Its just like salmon paste and smells like it...


----------



## dominicebs (Nov 25, 2009)

Could I just answer the comment on iodine and mercury.

With regard to iodine, we actually add iodine to the recipe because our analysis has shown that the ingredients are slightly short of the FEDIAF recommended minimum requirements for dogs. Ingredients like seaweed can be high in iodine however, fish is rarely high.

With regard to mercury, this can accumulate in fish in areas where there is significant water pollution. The fish used in Fish4Dogs products are sources from Europe where pollution is strictly controlled and the levels of mercury, and other heavy metals, in fish and fish ingredients are regulated heavily. There are maximum legal limits for the ingredients and final foods and our analysis has shown that we are significantly below these.

As I say I am being totally open here in admitting I work for Fish4Dogs - hope my commenting on these isn't seen as inappropriate


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

dominicebs said:


> As I say I am being totally open here in admitting I work for Fish4Dogs - hope my commenting on these isn't seen as inappropriate


if anything you are being very very helpful!! mind you the world has gone insane so go build your self a bunker and purchase a hard hat :thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

dominicebs said:


> Could I just answer the comment on iodine and mercury.
> 
> With regard to iodine, we actually add iodine to the recipe because our analysis has shown that the ingredients are slightly short of the FEDIAF recommended minimum requirements for dogs. Ingredients like seaweed can be high in iodine however, fish is rarely high.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your honesty is appreciated. Fish4Dogs is generally very highly thought of around her.


----------



## dominicebs (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you - that's very kind of you to say that. Oh well off to spend the next 5 days freezing my bits off in a field at the Driffield dog show


----------



## riffraffdeefer (Jul 11, 2008)

Reggie always has this on his kong he loves it and never had stomach upset.
He has a very sensitive tum!
One of the best products on the market if the salmon mousse wasn't out poor reggie woudn't be able to have any sort of treat.


----------

